# Attitude about money..where did yours come from?



## thebomb (Feb 3, 2012)

So....my minor in sociology (laugh if you must) and a recent visit with my inlaws made me think about how your upbringing can have a significant impact on your views of money. Me- parents talked about money all the time, parents bought properties, never ate out, no lavish lifestyle. I turned out ok- sometimes think I take for granted how much I make and therefore feel guilty at times about how I spend my money, but all in all fairly responsible. So I kinda emulated their path. My husband on the other hand came from a family where poor money management was the norm, repossesion of stuff they didnt pay for, paycheque to paycheque ALL the time, 20 year mortgage at the age of 65....the list goes on.....trust me. My husband is frugal. He NEVER wants to be like them. He has trouble spending $40. Its just amazing....thankfully we work very well together. 

So what about you? Hope this isnt too personal of a question. I more than anything find it intriguing. Doesnt have to be parents only, could have been other relatives or friends or business collegues, but where did your attitude about money come from?


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

I think mine was self generated. Can't say my parents or friends had any impact. First wife was a spendthrift while the second is more responsible. We have an almost fanatical desire to plan and forecast our financal affairs. Maybe because both my wife and I are accountants? We have a speadsheet for everything. Because we have such control over our finances we can spend with confidence. i would say my attitude would be described as " Spend as much as we can without running out" Obviously, this is a stategy better applied once retired.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Good question! My parents were pretty average, on the side of spendthrift perhaps. No consumer debt but no savings either. They are still paying off the tail end of their mortgage at age 56-60. 

I think I've learned most from their do as I say not as I do lessons. We always went over how to budget and save for things. I've had a few hundred from lawnmowing profits invested in Canada Savings Bonds for the past 15 years (25 now) that I've just cashed in not too long ago. I was also encouraged to work and be entepreneurial as a child. Now that I'm grown up though I realize this was infact a do-as-I-say lesson, because they certainly weren't following the advice themselves.

Second influence would be my interest/competence in math from early childhood. I was never afraid or bewildered by math/money and took great pleasure in counting things. (I had a lot of collections, one of them being a money collection). I think a lot of people's problems with money is just the fear of the math and complexity.

Third I'd say is my time in University, which has taught me that you don't have to spend a lot of money to have an enjoyable life.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I think my conservative upbringing has influenced me. I have gotten more liberal as my own achievements allowed it. I will spend on luxury when warranted but grudgingly. We just returned from Zurich where our hotel room cost 298 francs a night not including breakfast. (1C$=0.956 CHF) We had a bun and large coffee each at breakfast for 26 francs. I enjoyed the visit but was pleased it was only 3 days!

OTOH Croatia was wonderful and also cheap (1C$=5.6 Kunas). We spent 2 weeks there.

My proficiency with numbers has given us confidence in our plans. We spend more than we would without a plan.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

My parents were always in debt and money-problems were a source of constant stress that affected the entire family. I decided that I didn't ever want to be in that position, so I've gone in the other direction - sometimes a little too much so. However, recently I've lightened up a little more toward spending on affordable luxuries.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I grew up with my dad having a business(a family one)and it was very successful,with-out getting into details,as a kid,i watched it break-down(split-up)and seen first hand,how ugly a situation can turn(and how hard it is to pick-up the pieces ie:starting over)

Money and success can and does evaporate-That did make me very aware how important money was in the equation.

I started a business in my mid-twenties and learned really fast the whole business(besides realationships)revolves around money-cash-flow,budgeting(i bootstrapped)started very small.(still runnung,not as small,but still plugging away)

That of course spilled over to my personal ''side,life" and i started to run both very frugally/efficient(there one of the samething really)Im also a very competitive person(i like the competitive side of business)and money is a scorecard-it is very measurable.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I have some specific financial goals I want to hit... Achieving these goals governs my attitude towards money, not any particular upbringing.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

My parents are pretty different (now split). My dad is a mix of cheap and frugal. He buys what is needed, but makes sure he needs it and it is quality. He doesn't take risks and is right where you would expect someone who has made a middle class income and saved diligently. However, without taking any risk it's difficult to get ahead. But I suppose when you look at the big picture he is far ahead of his peers, but they have never saved a dime.

My mother is a bit of the opposite. She has no issue spending money... more of a spend it 'till it's gone philosophy. She advocated saving, but didn't much herself as "there is no money to save".

I've also seen another style from other relatives. My grandfather did well but was generally unlucky. Took a few risks that didn't go his way, ended up okay in the end until my grandparents moved around after retirement. After about five or six new mortgages and renos and there wasn't much left.

Other relatives had no money for many years, pretty much a bad run of luck. Now that they have it they spend every cent. There net worth is almost 100% in their house as they are more concerned with material posessions than saving for later. I have many material things, but they have everything with doubles. They see value in electronics, toys, vehicles... everything that really holds no value after a few years. I'll surpass them by the time I'm 30 without much efforts.

I'm a mixture of what I believe best suits my personality. I am naturally terrible at saving so I know I need to force it. I follow the "pay yourself first" style of saving. Most of my savings come off the top before I see my paycheque. My girlfriend takes care of all of the bills that are joint, and I pay my own. I then save any money for other things I have on the go and pretty much blow whatever is left over.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

When I was a child, whenever I went to borrow money from my mother, to go to the movies or something, she would say that she would lend me the money but when it comes time to pay it back, it will be like "paying for a dead horse". She always demanded the return of the money (when it was a loan) and over time I found out the meaning of that saying and she was right. When the movies (or whatever I spent the money on) were a distant memory, to then pay for it later, when repaying the loan, was like paying for a dead horse. Even if you didn't borrow the money, once spent, it was like owning a dead horse. Certainly when spent on anything you are doing as opposed to owning.

From that one saying, I learned that I prefer to save my money so I can look forward to the things I can do with it later, then to spend it and have nothing to look forward to. It was probably pretty suttle, but that then instilled the benefits of saving over spending. Some people like what money can buy and others like having money so later they can buy. Very suttle, but this characteristic makes all the difference between the way a spender thinks and the way a saver thinks.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

OptsyEagle said:


> this characteristic makes all the difference between the way a spender thinks and the way a saver thinks.


My late wife's best friend used to, (and still does), say "It's only money"....and I'd tell my wife that only people who don't _have_ any money say that.


----------



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

My parents were immigrants and worked very hard to provide a good life for us. Church and family were everything. I remember them doing without so we could have important things such as a decent place to live and food on the table. For example my parents bought us a set of encyclopedias second hand before my dad bought himself a car. He bought me a 35 mm camera when I was about 10 or 11 with money he made as a janitor so I could learn from it. They never believed in hiding things from us when we were little. I listened when they discussed money matters. There was always money for insurance and holidays were spent at a rented cabin for a week. Mom and the kids and dad came on the weekend. etc. 
On the other hand my husband although also a child of immigrants lived in an alcoholic home with an abusive father but very hardworking sober mother. His father died when he was young and his mother worked as a live in housekeeper. He never really had a permanent home and values our house more than I do lol. It was paid off 7 years after we bought it and has been a symbol of our stability all our marriage. So yes, I would say that we are very frugal but do not deny ourselves anything if it is important. However my two brothers are spendthrifts and never have any money. Their wives are the stable forces in their lives. In their case, they have some addiction issues that I believe have been the source of their lifestyles. My parents lived a frugal life based on spiritual values. I watched and learned. My brothers did not. And it is what it is.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Part of my attitude about money is innate, inherited from my mother's side of the family mainly ( the conservative side) but some from my father's side (the spendthrift side). Partly from early upbringing, school, the media, the neighbors etc.

Took an interest in money matters in my teens. Began to read, invest, tried starting my own business.

Have had to revise my whole line of thinking. The way I see the world today is far, far different from what I used to and even more different from the way my broke friends and relatives see things. Many times have discovered that some idea that is totally conventional and practically universal, is in fact the opposite of the truth or at least so far off the beam as to be irrelevant.


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

Some good posts. Eagle, I would say there are three attitudes towads money 1) spend now, don't worry about later 2) Save now spend later,3) Save now, never spend.
This characterization works during the accumulation phase of one's life but once you are retired it's different. Ie Why whould a retiree systemtically save? i guess if he was paying a mortgage off, but otherwise I would think all the saving would be mostly finished?
i could never identify with the third group.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

My dad could barely support our family of stay at home mom and 5 kids.

All the kids were raised the same...........and some are frugal and some are spenders. That is the way it is in most big famiilies...........every kid is different, so I don't put much faith in the idea that parents have a lot of ifnfluence over their kids. Certainly we set the benchmark............but they make their own decisions.


----------



## kaleb0 (Apr 26, 2011)

My mom had me at a very young age, and raised me as a single parent, and for a larger portion of my childhood than I'd care to admit to we were on welfare/mother's allowance.
After having me, my mom finished university with a relatively useless liberal arts degree of some sort, and although she eventually would start her own business and our fortunes would improve, the younger years of my life were plagued with alot of bad experiences related to being in poverty.

I was also a horrible student in school, I was stubburn, and try as she might my mother had an incredibly difficult time trying to show me discipline me about homework, etc. (I had an easy time pushing off the importance of education, using the excuse that my mother was "educated" and we were still dirt poor.)

Fast forward almost 10 years and my fear of poverty has resulted in me being incredibly frugal almost to an unhealthy extent - to the point where the moment I get paid I log into my bank and transfer most of what I make to my savings account. Watching the numbers go up is basically an obsession, and I take joy in saving every last little bit that I can over spending any of it. Money to me is not something to be spent but rather something to be stashed away, collected and horded. I am literally working 14 hours a day (from 8am until 10:30pm, minus a 20-minute between two workplaces) for $14/hour at one job and $18/hour at the other (neither company will allow me to work more hours or I would just rack up OT at one place), but I am saving as much as I can! I think I literally have a complex about it - a fear of returning to poverty or ever being poor - to the point where saving has become an almost OCD-like obsession.

The other thing that probably influenced my attitude towards money is a guy who came and spoke with our class in highschool about how investing works, as some sort of guest speaker. He said one thing that really stuck with me, and that was the old addage that 'poor people buy things that cost them money, rich people buy things that make them money.' and with that in mind I preffer to invest and save rather then spend. Some people will say I don't have balance, and I could die tomorrow with all my savings stashed away for nothing, but I truely feel better this living this way!


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

@kaleb0 I'm not sure your attitude towards money is very healthy. I understand where you got this attitude but what will happen when(if) you enter into a relationship? Also, what happens when(if) you retire? I doubt you will be able to enjoy all that you would have saved by then. You can ultimately only do two rational things with money: spend it or give it away. Hoarding it seems like a bad stategy in the long term. I hope things work out. Good luck.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

What i find is the hard part is what to do with the ''hoard" and how attitude effects that ie:aggressive investor/growth/conservative ect.That is the ''cross-over".....it's one thing to be able to put away whatever % of a salary or paycheque(and have that as a disciplined habit)it is entirely different to know how to move forward(and learn ''risk" mangement)and grow $.

Saving is the easy part-learning to have money make money is the hard-part.....after a certian amt of savings(and if you have healthy cash-flow)Im kinda tailing off here but this is where ''true'' attitude surrounding $ comes into play imo(ie:in your early 30's having a all equity approach or a very conservative ''protecting your money approach"You will find out your attitude towards money way faster in the markets(how you handle yourself in market declines and or bull conditions)then the simply ''stock money away in a hisa"


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

My parents are hard working folks, they are fortunate to have good pensions, but enjoy spending their money. They are in their 60s now, and continue to hold a mortgage. I can't wrap my head around this. I hope to have my mortgage paid off in another 9 years. My wife and I might have our mortgage done before they do.

My passion for personal finance and investing comes from within.


----------



## cjk2 (Sep 19, 2012)

I absolutely have both my parents to thank for the way I manage money. Although, they did not teach me anything (I knew next to nothing about our family finances as a child, other than money was tight when I was a small child and then things quickly got better over the next few years). Rather, I pretty much "learned by example". My mom was extremely frugal, she saves every bit she can and hates spending money. She is the type who will put all her money in a savings account and views investing as "gambling". My dad, on the other hand, enjoys spending money for the things he likes but doesn't go overboard, and is also huge on investing money (although he has made many mistakes along the way). 

I am somewhat in between. When I was a student, I lived extremely frugally and counted every penny like my mom. Now that I'm working, I live more like my dad--I don't spend excessively but will buy the things I want (after carefully thinking through whether it is worth it). I have no problem investing my money in stocks but prefer to do it the "slow and steady" index fund way, rather than stock-picking like my dad did.

I will never forget an event that happened when I was a kid though (around 8?). At that time my mom gave me an "allowance" that was earned. I could potentially get up to 15 cents daily (but most days I only managed to "earn" 10). At one point I had about $60 saved up in the piggy bank (it took me a loooong time to get there). So I went to a fair with a friend, and we both bought a small item (just a few dollars). After going home, my mom was furious that I had spent so "frivolously" on a useless item. She promptly took away all my hard-earned money up to that point and I don't think I ever got an allowance again after that.

Needless to say, it was a pretty traumatizing experience to me as a kid...but I guess you could view it as a good thing too. I actually think that naturally, I was born a "spender" rather than a "saver". But thanks to my mom, I learned to always think carefully before spending my money and try to save as much as I can. Also, that incident made me never want to have to depend on "other people's money" (aka I _hate_ being in anyone's debt, be it the banks or family). If it's someone else's money, you have no control--it can always be taken away. As a result I tried to become financially self-sufficient and debt-free as fast as possible.


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

Interesting post, CJK2. Sounds like you have a rational, healthy relationship with money. Balance is the key, I think.


----------



## cjk2 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks Square Root. I like to think so...the only problem is, I think I might be TOO debt-averse, even when it comes to "good debt". I'm having difficulty coming to terms with the fact that debt is a necessity in society today. For example, I can't see myself handling a mortgage very well--I'd feel constantly burdened by owing the bank hundreds of thousands of dollars. Awhile back, I went into my bank just to open up some accounts. The rep tried to get me to open a line of credit (which I declined), then he asked me if I had thought about buying a house. I was shocked because I don't think I have nearly enough to even think about a mortgage! I can't believe these bank advisors are trying to push more young people into deeper debt. It made me realize just how little people have when they buy houses with 5% down and I don't know how they can do it. I mean, you could "buy" a $300k condo with only $15k??? That's crazy! I doubt I'd feel "safe" unless I've saved up a 50% down-payment! (Excessive, I know.)

It's also to the point where I can't accept money from family either, because I just feel like I'm in debt to them and end up with a terrible "guilt complex". e.g. my dad offered to pay off my student loans when I graduated--I just couldn't accept it. Sometimes I wonder why I put myself in a hole when I don't have to. I had friends whose parents paid for their education and they're starting off at a "higher point" since they didn't have debt. But I just can't do it...I'd feel that for the rest of my life I'd "owe" my parents a ton of money, and that part of "my" money was actually theirs. Even now I wonder if I should pay them back my RESP money (I already gave them back the principal, but I kept the interest gained on it, and I feel guilty about it all the time). And my grandparents used to always give me a few hundred bucks as a Christmas gift when I was in school--I feel like I owe them 2 grand now as well!


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

OK Now you sound a little irrational. Sometimes you just have to learn to say thank you and accept the help that is offered. Doesn't make sense to create debt if you don't need to. Is it pride that gets in the way? 

We paid for my daughter's education and a lot more, She is an impressive, sensitive young person. Also, thanks to us she has an investment portfolio, and a good start on financial independence. It has, not in any way, diminished her accomplishments nor her drive to succeed. Don't make it harder than it needs to be.


----------



## cjk2 (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah, I know this part is irrational. Honestly I have no idea where it comes from...perhaps from a feeling that I will be a "disappointment" to my parents because they got through school without any help from their parents, so I feel like I should at least do the same. My mom is also so frugal with money (even though she doesn't need to be anymore) that I feel bad taking thousands of dollars from them when she works so hard to save every penny on her groceries. And my parents weren't big on giving gifts--they felt like extra "stuff" I wanted to buy should be earned. (e.g. I really wanted a Playstation 2 in high school, so worked odd jobs to save up the money to buy it myself.) Of course they see education as something different so they are willing to pay for it, but I still have the same feeling that I should "earn" it myself.

Oh well. It might be stupid and foolish, but in the long run it really doesn't matter much. Maybe it set me back a year. Not a big deal, I have no problem with retiring a year later if it means not feeling guilty all the time about my money. 

It's great that you're starting your daughter off with investing though! Funny enough when I asked my parents for investment advice, they both advised me not to invest (but instead just save up). My mom because she is skeptical of investing in general, my dad because I think he did lose a big portion of his portfolio in the stock crashes of the past decade and he doesn't want the same thing to happen to me. They think I should just save up money for a few years, then get into investing much later on down the road. (I didn't listen, of course. )


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

@Sq Root. I generally agreed with you about your earlier comments at 1107AM regarding the 3 groupings. Yes it is a miserable life to save and Never spend. I would like to broaden this to save but hardly or seldom spend ie very frugal. This so called 4th group can be partly attributed to cultural reasons. You are aware that some segments of the ethnic communities here are higher savers relative to others which I would tag them under the 4th group. Underlying this group's save and spending patterns is the concept of filial piety http://www.taoism.net/articles/xiao.htm. 

The cost of looking after one's parents (2 sets, if it is couple ) is quite a challenge for most. In addition, if there is lifelong care needed for a member of the family who have special needs, the attitude of save and hardly spend can be better appreciated. This lifelong loving care runs into millions of dollars even though there is some subsidised funding from the state.

I know I'm digressing here. Apart from one's background and upbringing, cultural influences do sometimes play a part, I think.

As for those who are uptight of being poor because of your unfortunate adverse background, I would say strive, save and invest prudently while you are still young and able. Many self made billionnaires were driven to success because of their adverse background in their younger days, some hardly with any education. Occasionally, reward yourself - have a few beers, go shopping, take your vacation or get the iphone5 :love-struck:- as long as you can afford them and not borrowing or using credit unnecessarily.


----------



## riseofamillionaire (Feb 23, 2012)

Both of the father figures in my life were good savers and stressed the importance of saving and managing money well. I was always able to save for things easily when I was growing up if there was something i really wanted. I started reading about buffett, lynch, templeton, ben franklin when I was 19 and since then I have been saving as much as possible in stocks. It's a good idea to reward yourself sometimes, but i find it far more rewarding when I'm sticking to my plan and managing my money well. The first book I read on saving/investing was Wealthy Barber, which is great for the basics.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Eistein theory on investing

Those that understand compound interest make it, Those that dont understand it pay it.

Growth is growth & there is more then one way to to use a sacred buck for seed corn


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Lump me into the group of ultra-savers that has a very hard time spending money. Case in point: recently our HP notebook bit the dust - we really do need another one and my wife and I are wondering if an iPad might be the way to go. But we are wringing our hands at spending $600. After pocketing gains from my recent foray into Goldcorp, we have about 235k sitting in CASH. We save 5k every month. And we are stressing over $600.

I think we have a saving addiction/spending phobia... its really not rational. The more I think about it, the more ridiculous it becomes.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*Jon_S*: what about something like this?


> Apple Certified Refurbished http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/specialdeals/ipad


For other options: https://www.google.ca/search?q=refu...d9b85c62bcd681&bpcl=35277026&biw=1366&bih=645

I don't own and have no need to own an iPad, but have bought other refurbished items, and have no troubles or complaints.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for that Zylon.... though I went ahead a bought a new IPad 3, 64 gig Wifi only model. Along with a fancy case with built-in Bluetooth keyboard, and a iPad to HDTV cable - costing me close to $1000. *sigh*

My next spendthrift dilemma will come as my wife and get ready for our month long stay in the Baja. Do we opt for the more expensive (but oh so easy) direct flight out of Vancouver, or do we pinch pennies by opting to go through Calgary, LA, San Fran etc.

It really never ends for the chronically cheap. 

I wonder why I don't hang out in the "Frugality" section more.


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow the way you "agonised" about parting money for then you went and "plonk" a $1000 on an upper end iPad.

You will find you new toy extremely handy when you travel.

I would avoid the USA if I could afford it (although you have the time) since it looks alike another big Honeymoon ahead. 

But if the savings could mean another ipad, hmmmm......

Over to Zylon now. Sorry for jumping the gun!


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

bayview said:


> Over to Zylon now. Sorry for jumping the gun!


No, no; it's all good!

*John_S*: I say, go for the direct flight. The good part about over-spending on things like vacations is that if there is any buyer's remorse, it will pass soon enough; whereas buying "stuff" ... it's always there to remind one of the extravagance of days gone by.

At present time I'm formulating a plan for how to unload a lifetime's collection of stuff without actually giving it all away. Not junk mind you, but good, usable items which in many cases are years old but only used for a season or three.

I live in a somewhat isolated area which provides a quiet way of life but isn't so handy when it comes to using Kijiji, Craig's List, or even having a yard sale. There's nothing like having the knowledge that anything I might think of buying now, will have to be given away or sold dirt cheap within ten years; and it won't matter if the item is in "like new" condition or not, to put the brakes on unnecessary consumerism.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Jon_Snow said:


> Thanks for that Zylon.... though I went ahead a bought a new IPad 3, 64 gig Wifi only model. Along with a fancy case with built-in Bluetooth keyboard, and a iPad to HDTV cable - costing me close to $1000. *sigh*
> 
> My next spendthrift dilemma will come as my wife and get ready for our month long stay in the Baja. Do we opt for the more expensive (but oh so easy) direct flight out of Vancouver, or do we pinch pennies by opting to go through Calgary, LA, San Fran etc.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the purchase. Sometime loosening the purse strings is good for you. 

As for the flight, I think it really comes down to how much is your time worth, and what could you be doing instead of waiting at the airports, and doing cross overs, etc. I don't know if you have to take an extra vacation day or anything like that, but you need to factor it all it. 

I just went through the same decision on my flight. I decided to go the direct there, because it gives me more time with my kids, and that was worth the costs, and on the way home, I would be doing a change over because gets me home earlier, again, to see my kids. This to me is well worth the costs.


----------



## riseofamillionaire (Feb 23, 2012)

Jon_S I would go with the direct flight. My family flew to Vancouver from the east coast and stopped off in Cincinnati I believe it was, then flew to Seattle where we took a shuttlebus to Vancouver - long story short, we saved $300 but it was not worth the hassle and exhaustion of the whole day. We basically lost the first day of the vacation because everyone was so tired from the travelling the day before.


----------



## Desdemonia (Jan 16, 2011)

I would say that my parents are responsible for a relatively small portion of my present attitude towards money. I had an allowance (and paper routes/part time jobs later on) because if I wanted something (candy, baseball cards, stereo equipment, bikes, lizards etc.) the money needed to come from my pocket. I always had something earmarked for purchase though, always saving towards a new thing that I just had to have. I do thank my parents for that, in that I wasnt spoiled and needed to work for what I wanted so I learned the value of money. But still I treated money as basically a way to buy items, either now or down the road. I certainly didn't recognize it as a tool for building wealth or the even greater picture - financial independance.

I was like this until I was about 22 or so, when me and a buddy were looking to rent some cheap rooms out of a house while we were working (1 year out of school), so we could buy more stuff probably (cars, beer etc). I remember the man who owned the place driving from Toronto to show the house (student rental near University of Waterloo). He was probably 55 or so and the Dean of something mainstream at the University of Toronto (perhaps Business I can't remember). Anyways he showed us the place and afterwards asked us what we were taking for school. We mentioned we were both employed and he asked us what the hell we were doing renting? The proceding discussion (or rather listening session) had the 3 of us standing in the driveway of this rental house for what seemed like 4-5 hours, me and my friend just listening. That time and free advice from this complete stranger I rank as one of the top life influencing experiences of my life. He had recommend a book for us to read as part of the discussions (Automatic Millionaire) and I bought it since I was so intrigued by the overal discussion. The chart on page 48 really "drove it home" so to speak and I now am working towards financial independance.

I wish I could remember his name, or had his contact information as I would like to take him out for lunch  I'm no financial advisor that's for sure, but I can't wait for the opportunity to do the same for somebody else when the opportunity finally presents itself.


----------

